
Dogs’ Eyes Have Changed Since Humans Befriended Them - sohkamyung
https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2019/06/domestication-gave-dogs-two-new-eye-muscles/591868/
======
MarcScott
Isn't this better described as selective breeding, rather than evolution?
Maybe we haven't consciously bred the trait into dogs, but we might have
selected such dogs for breeding, over litter mates that never made eye
contact.

------
conse_lad
It's on the front page
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20209569](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20209569)

~~~
sohkamyung
I noticed that. I only note that I posted it on HN first but that post got
traction instead of mine. Oh well... :-)

